
The Eyeballing Game - duck
http://woodgears.ca/eyeball/
======
duck
This site is great for the hackers out there that enjoy wood working, which I
am finally getting into now that I have the space for a shop. He really
approaches everything like an engineer and the quality shows.

Another great read is how he built his own bandsaw (out of wood):
<http://woodgears.ca/bandsaw/build.html>

